#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Conditional Formatting - Dates before this MONTH

## LesleyB ATL

Hello!

I can easily format a cell if the date in it is before TODAY, but I only want to format cells where the date is before today's MONTH... for example, if the date in the cell is 1st June and today is 22nd June, I do NOT want it highlighted. If its 31st May ro earlier, then I DO want it highlighted.

I'm sure its super easy, but I just cant think of it right now and its driving me nuts!!  :Confused: 

Many thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## ORoos

Hi Lesley,
In the sample below, I am formatting cell G5:
_=MONTH(TODAY())>MONTH($G$5)_
..basically the month in which we are today needs to be greater than the month of the date in G5.

----------


## LesleyB ATL

Hi ORoos
That so ALMOST perfectly works! What I omitted ws that it needs to include the year... so June 2020 would NOT be highlighted, but June, July, Aug etc in 2019 would. Your formula seems to work on month only. Can you help to refine it please?
 :Cool:

----------


## Phuocam

Try tihs:

=G5<=EOMONTH(TODAY(),-1)

----------


## LesleyB ATL

Yay! That's perfect! Thank you so much for your help  :Smilie:

----------

